#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-19
<h00k> bah. hi
 * Cheesehead scratches
<h00k> heh.
<h00k> hello.
<h00k> I shall call for a meeting next week.
<h00k> I'll send out the email this evening
<Cheesehead> h00k: Wonderful. Thanks.
<h00k> Cheesehead: wooo.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-20
<lostson> good evening all
<h00k> Hi!
<h00k> I'm around.
<h00k> Britt's gone for a few days :(
<lostson> aww are you lonely
<lostson> was just going over this article starting to get the 11.10 itch
<h00k> :D
<h00k> which article?
<lostson> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/unity-updates-add/
<lostson> that one
<h00k> The alt=tab changes are hot
<lostson> oops must of forgot to hit ctrl+v
<lostson> i am almost tempted to upgrade this machine and see what happens
<h00k> :D
<h00k> I'm running Oneiric of all my machines
<lostson> well i dont want to break my setup
<h00k> :)
<h00k> It seems to have the best Sandy Bridge support
<lostson> yeah i read that somewhere
<lostson> and i am really anxious to try out lightDM
<lostson> cant wait to get rid of gdm
<h00k> lightgdm is hot
<h00k> and fast.
<lostson> i hope the multiple monitor support gets better as well
<h00k> Yeah.
<h00k> I don't have multi-monitors at the moment on any setups
<lostson> yeah i am liking that direction with lightDM I hope they get away from Unity depending soo much on gnome based stuff lighten it up some
<lostson> i am running twin 22's at the moment
<lostson> you really could replace nautilus with pcmanfm keep firefox thunderbird pidgin and xchat build some system apps and you would be set
<lostson> Need to get back to work on my Unity theme as well I have had one partially working for a long time I need to finish it up
<lostson> 73 unread in my ubuntu-kernel folder oh my looks like they have been busy
<h00k> okay sorry, internet provisioning broke the modem.
<h00k> back!
<h00k> lostson: I saw your G+ last night, I like the man-cave.
<lostson> not really a man cave if i am down here the kids usually follow me
<h00k> that's cool, though.
<h00k> I like it.
<lostson> yeah it is starting to take shape pleny of room down here got 2 more machines to setup yet
<lostson> perhaps I can start hosting lan parties again
<h00k> We have 3 meg DSL from 1 meg (moved into new house), which should make Oneiric updates easier.
<lostson> yeah it should
<lostson> I have 30mbps down and 5mbps up
<lostson> might go to the 50x10 here soon though
<lostson> ok brb laundry
<h00k> Sweet.
<h00k> We only havd DSL available here
<lostson> yeah you up nort
<h00k> Yeah...kind of in the boonies.
<h00k> Housesitting for a guy for a year
<lostson> yeah i remember you posting that somewhere i believe
<lostson> sounded like a good gig
<h00k> Upped from 1 meg dsl to 3 for...4$/month extra,
<h00k> worth it!
<lostson> definitely
<lostson> i still need to setup my attack box as well
<h00k> attack box?
<lostson> yeah i put different distros on it and see if i can hack my way in
<lostson> kinda like my own mini defcon capture the flag
<h00k> Hah
<h00k> Nice
<h00k> You could host an event
<h00k> DMZ it or something
<lostson> its been kind of another hobby i have had for years
<lostson> it is a safe way to appease the black hat in me without getting arrested
<lostson> well better get some sleep got to have the kids up by 630am and getting ready for school talk to everyone later good night
<h00k> Sounds good. Have a good nght
<Cheesehead> lostson: IRC logs of the Technical Board meeting yesterday. 10 minutes on how to make the -users mailing list useful again, or other alternatives
<bigbash> Hello all man, nice to finally get back on here
<bigbash> I need to work on my apostrophe placement :(
<Cheesehead> Welcome back!
<bigbash> Thanks!
<h00k> bigbash: welcome back
<Cheesehead> bigbash: Now get back to work :)
<bigbash> h00k, thanks!  I was past your next of the woods last week
<bigbash> Cheesehead, will do!
<bigbash> you guys know where Cable is?
<Cheesehead> You want a real answer, or an almost-funny answer?
<bigbash> both
<Cheesehead> Real: I would ask Google.
<Cheesehead> Funny: Yah, I got a couple sppols of it in the basement
<Cheesehead> (As I said, almost-funny)
<bigbash> I was wondering if the funny one was going to be spool of cable or X-Men Cable
<bigbash> bah still circling
<h00k> bigbash: oh yeah? where at?
<h00k> Cable, yeah
<bigbash> We were at Mogasheen Resort for the Fat Tire Bike Festival
<h00k> Cool
<h00k> There was the Tomahawk Fall Ride this past weekend
<h00k> 'Little Sturgis'
<bigbash> Shoot I have to go, we are landing now
<h00k> O.O
<h00k> IRC on a plane
<bigbash> yup
<h00k> rock on.
<bigbash> plane has wifi
<h00k> $$?
<bigbash> yea..
<bigbash> $5
<h00k> not too bad.
<bigbash> not bad, we've been circling for a while so it was worth it
<bigbash> well gotta go
<Cheesehead> I want to IRC on a dirigible.
<h00k> That'd be sweet.
<h00k> Also, probably a first
<Cheesehead> Well, I *Really* want to re-enact the 1927 Graf-Zeppelin around-the-world tour. But, of course, I lack a large cruising Zeppelin, the crew, and the budget. Details.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-21
<lostson> good eveninb
<lostson> evening
<lostson> hmm i am debating of giving up all of my google stuff and just going back to firefox thunderbird/claws-mail
<lostson> but probably wont as google stuff is just too easy and convenient
<Cheesehead> Why?
<lostson> so h00k when is the next meeting i say you jabbering about the other day
<lostson> Cheesehead: why what sir ?
<Cheesehead> Why give up one feature-filled system for a different one?
<lostson> no idea sometimes my brain comes up with goofy ideas
<Cheesehead> Perhaps you have too much free time...
<Cheesehead> ...easy cure. Just tell your spouse.
<lostson> believe me its not that i have too much time
<Cheesehead> Well, I suppose the occasional wild impulse to tear down and rebuild your online life is healther than, say, impulses to burn things.
<Cheesehead> So, in perspective, you *could* say that such impulses are the mark of a well-adjusted person.
<Cheesehead> Er, the not-burning impulses.
<lostson> I wouldnt say tear down or rebuild i have planty of other stuff before i started using google stuff
<lostson> I have my servers yet with all my own mail stuff on it so google is convenient and works well with my droid and any machine that i am on but it is not the be all end all IMHO
<Cheesehead> I use Google for much fun, but not mail.
<lostson> whoops
<Cheesehead> So *that's* what that button does.
<lostson> yep sure does
<Cheesehead> Well, I'm off to casue problems around the house...
<lostson> have fun
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-22
<lostson> evening all
<bludude> any meetings planned for the near future?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-23
<h00k> okay
<h00k> for the meeting, anything you'd like to see besides an overview of upcoming events, release party talk and planning,
<h00k> Ubuntu hour reminders
<h00k> and a general brainstorm of activity, participation, etc
<h00k> hello
<Cheesehead> hello
<Cheesehead> h00k: That agenda covers everything I can think of.
<ubuntuWi-Guest> o
<ubuntuWi-Guest> Hello people !
<h00k> Cheesehead: cool.
<h00k> Hello, ubuntuWi-Guest!
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: Are you coming from the mailing list post?
<ubuntuWi-Guest> hook yep
<ubuntuWi-Guest> got an email from Anthony
<h00k> that's me.
<ubuntuWi-Guest> guess thats you ? :)
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: have you been here before?
<ubuntuWi-Guest> nice to meet ya anthony.
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: you as well
<ubuntuWi-Guest> yeah i was here, like 6-7 months back and have signed up on the mailinglist too
<ubuntuWi-Guest> but then i thought this area is kinda dead or something...as in no activity
 * Cheesehead just received a meeting notice from the mailing list
<ubuntuWi-Guest> but glad to get the email this morning :)
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: cool. You can change your nickname to whatever you want, /nick newnickgoeshere
<h00k> there we go
<Cheesehead> Hello, sj
<sj> ;)
<sj> hey Cheesehead , how are ya
<h00k> sj: yeah, we have a few that just idle here and check in occasionally
<h00k> I leave mine open 24/7 usually
<sj> hook i see. yeah i will keep mine too... not 24/7 bu most likely 16/5 :)
 * mikeputnam checks in here
<h00k> ^ like this guy
<mikeputnam> ohai
<mikeputnam> What are we recommending these days for vanilla office b&w laser printers that last for 10 years?
<Cheesehead> Personally, I really like my OKI
<h00k> Oki's aren't terrible, yeah
<h00k> HP has a few nice ones
<Cheesehead> Slightly more expensive up front, bu dirt cheap toner after that
<Cheesehead> I steer away from Brother and Samsung, parts too cheap, paper misfeeds, and expensive refills
<h00k> sudo apt-ge
<h00k> wrong terminal.
<h00k> We have an OKI C7300 at the office and we hate it.
<mikeputnam> gotcha.  #ubuntu-us-wi says "Okidata or HP, Mr. Putnam."
<mikeputnam> oooor "HP"
<h00k> Click 'print,' make coffee. fix things. drink coffee. wait. make more coffee.
<h00k> *THEN* it prints.
<sj> hook , what time is the meeting ?
<h00k> sj I put 8:00pm
<h00k> did I forget to include that?
<sj> hook yes
<h00k> oh, no, it's there
<h00k> subject
<Cheesehead> I have an OKI MB480. Slow startup very true, but reliable, good for envelopes, takes a whole ream of paper, no misfeeds, cheap refills, good web admin panel
<h00k> We'd love to get rid of this C7300 but we have a bunch of toner we ordered in bulk, so they won't let us until we get rid of it.
<sj> hook , oops sorry. using the web client email app so cant really see the subject (not much easy to the eyes)
<h00k> I'm considering 'accidentally' printing full pages of color
<h00k> sj: no problem. I usually forget some detail like that when I send out the emails, which is why I got nervous that I probably did again
<sj> happens :)
<Cheesehead> h00k: The e-mail was fine. The body lacks a time, but it's right there in the subject.
<Cheesehead> I'll put it on the wiki iin a few minutes
<Cheesehead> Is there a LoCo event link for it?
<h00k> Cheesehead: and I forgot to put the link to the LoCo event
<h00k> It's there, yeah, standbby
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1308/detail/
<h00k> except the time says UTC.
<Cheesehead> That's okay, I always check that anyway.
<h00k> :/
<h00k> checking into it.
<h00k> We're having that talk a week from Monday in Rhinelander
<h00k> Rick managed to get an interview on the radio, too
<Cheesehead> Online archive of the show?
<h00k> It hasn't aired yet
<h00k> Apparently it will be on WXPR Monday, 7:30am
<h00k> http://www.wxpr.org/
<h00k> sj: so, where abouts in the state are you located?
<Cheesehead> Okay, I sussed the wxpr website.
<mikeputnam> gah!
<mikeputnam> i've got this internal struggle
<mikeputnam> flickr  or  google+/picasaweb
<mikeputnam> i want the pool idea from flickr
<mikeputnam> (to back my blog post)
<mikeputnam> and for posterity
<mikeputnam> and to allow others to add their pics to the pool
<mikeputnam> i guess i just talked myself into flickr
<sj> hook, sorry. i am actually working now :P. Anyways, well its like i am international student here at University of Wisconsin Green bay.
<sj> hook, i am basically i am from India !
<Cheesehead> hook: wxpr does live streaming, so we could make a LoCo Event to listen in. The interview is also accessable as an mp3 for a week after playdate.
<Cheesehead> sj, what is your field of study?
<sj> Cheesehead: i am majoring in computer science with double minors in information science and theatre arts
<Cheesehead> sj, where in India? My sister-in-law is from West Bengal...
<sj> Cheesehead: well i am from west bengal too, but i grew up in Gujarat. you from india or sister -in law ?
<Cheesehead> Just her. She lives in New York now.
<sj> nice !
 * Cheesehead is updating the wiki pages now
<sj> i gotta leave now. but will be back. would like to contribute in some way :)
<sj> bye everyone !
<Cheesehead> Wiki page is updated for meeting
<Cheesehead> September report is updated for meeting, Rick's radio apearance, and Rick's Oct 3 workshop. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/TeamReports/Current
<h00k> hah, cool.
<h00k> sorry, had a bad network situation, working, etc
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-24
<h00k> hi
<h00k> huh, internet must have disconnected me again
<Cheesehead> I suppose so
<h00k> Playing some Deus Ex.
<Cheesehead> I'm trying to think of an easy way to import the event listing onto the wiki page.
<Cheesehead> Event listing from http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events
<Cheesehead> So far, I can only think of uneccesarily comlicated or silly ways.
<h00k> I also considered that for the web site
<h00k> which, I don't know if anyone even uses it, analytics says not really, but whatever
<Cheesehead> I suspect it's chicken-and-egg.
<Cheesehead> But it is one of the pages a *new* entrant will find first
<h00k> sure
<Cheesehead> Added a Data page to the wiki to contain strings and dicts that change frequently
<h00k> I mean,
<Cheesehead> Like meeting dates and reports
<Cheesehead> (Easily undo-able if it doesn't work out)
<h00k> hmm, yeah, I don't know how to update the wiki automagically, but I think the wordpress page could just be a cronned scrape on...
<h00k> hmmm
<h00k> there is an iCal
<h00k> I could parse that for the site
<h00k> Found an RSS.
<Cheesehead> I think I'll put it on the back burner, and simplify the reports first
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/rss/
<Cheesehead> Since that's all wiki-internal
<h00k> Right, yeah.
<Cheesehead> Maybe a feature-request for the loco site? To add moinmoin readability, so wiki pages can include vents?
<Cheesehead> It's a bit silly to have both wiki and loco and they cannot talk to each other
<h00k> Yeah.
<Cheesehead> Quiet today
<Cheesehead> Idea for your feedback: Anyone interested in starting a twice-a-week IRC bug group? Something like Tue/Thu 8:00-8:30, work a couple bugs together?
<Cheesehead> Opportunity for people to learn, to test, to get to know each other.
<Cheesehead> (Really, just a pretext for more talk in this channel)
<Cheesehead> Or perhaps packaging? I'd love to learn that under a mentor...
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-25
<lostson> working with .run files can drive a guy nuts
<Cheesehead> That's why I prefer .walk or .skip or .bike or .sportscar files.
<h00k> morning
<h00k> Cheesehead: That'd be pretty cool, the IRC bug group. I honestly don't think I'd attend, but we had a few people say they were about bugs
<h00k> er, interested about
<Cheesehead> Can we refine the idea a bit at the Tuesday meeting?
<Cheesehead> As I said, 'bug' is the pretext that leapt to mind.
<Cheesehead> Could be patching, packaging, documentation, etc.
<h00k> sure
<Cheesehead> Thanks
<h00k> lol I won't say no ;)
<Cheesehead> If it gets off the ground, I hope it to be the kind of regular event where I can bring a pizza and beer...which is why it
<Cheesehead> it's pretty short. After a few beers, I shouldn;t be touching bugs.
<Cheesehead> Even on IRC
<lostson> this is just outstanding http://www.cracktwo.com/2011/09/building-little-pc-68-pics.html
<lostson> and now i have a new idea
 * Cheesehead is looking at the link
<Cheesehead> I wonder about the budget for it. And the time required.
<lostson> time would be a month+ depending on how much time you have i cut and weld that all up in less than a day
<h00k> and I'm back.
<Cheesehead> Welcome back
<h00k> watching the game
<h00k> over 9000 penalties
<Cheesehead> Game?
<h00k> Football, Packers
<Cheesehead> Ah.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-14
<tsimonq2> ping h00k
<frogshair> Anybody here ?
<tsimonq2> frogshair: Hello
<tsimonq2> frogshair: How are you?
<frogshair> Great , where are you from ? I live in the fox valley area.
<tsimonq2> frogshair: I am in Green Bay
<tsimonq2> frogshair: If you feel like, hop over to my channel ;)
<tsimonq2> ##tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> if you want
<frogshair> I'm not normally an IRC guy , but I got an email about logging in here.
<tsimonq2> frogshair: That would be my email ;)
<tsimonq2> frogshair: Pretty much nobody comes by here
<frogshair> I was surprised at the members list which I hadn't seen for a while.
<tsimonq2> frogshair: yeah
<frogshair> UF archived the WI Loco due to inactivity. It's Sleeping :)
<tsimonq2> frogshair: Well I intend to wake it up
 * tsimonq2 pokes the Wisconsin LoCo Team with a stick
<frogshair> Other than some IT guys taking introduction to Linux @ school I don't know any other users.
<tsimonq2> I am a 13 year old who is in 8th grade!
<tsimonq2> I have motivation
<frogshair> I'm collage student who discovered Ubuntu 5 years ago.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-15
<tsimonq2> wow
<frogshair> UF Profile Frogs Hair
<tsimonq2> frogshair: Do you contribute to Ubuntu or just use it?
<frogshair> I'm a Ubuntu forums staff member
<tsimonq2> frogshair: I do QA and IRC help for Lubuntu...
<frogshair> Cool
<frogshair> I'm testing Ubuntu 15.10 as I write.
<tsimonq2> frogshair: Me too!
<frogshair> Running Gnome Shell 3.16 as second desktop.
<tsimonq2> IMO GNOME 3 is bad, GNOME 2 is...not bad
<frogshair> Gnome 2 was default back in 2010 when I started so Ive used on a few releases . 1010 was my favorite Gnome 2 release.
<frogshair> I have basic LXDE on my Raspberry PI and have used E19 , XFCE  and Razor QT to mention a few.
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> I actually kinda like KDE plasma
<tsimonq2> as well
<frogshair> I haven't tried it for  while.
<tsimonq2> does your hardware have virtualization support?
<frogshair> Yes
<tsimonq2> then VM ftw
 * frogshair has to log-off . Nice talking to you !
<tsimonq2> bye!
<tsimonq2> h00k: ping pong ping...
<tsimonq2> adueppen: Hey!
<adueppen> tsimonq2: Hi
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-16
<tsimonq2> Did anybody make it for the LUG meeting?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-18
<h00k> ronoc_work: hey mang.
<ronoc_work> waddup brah
<h00k> ronoc_work: notta. My plex is busted, I need to fix it.
<h00k> Haven't had time :'(
<h00k> ronoc_work: and we seriously dig rick and morty, we've plowed through all of them.
<ronoc_work> I love that show too.
<ronoc_work> I picked up this guy for $180 and run esxi 6 on it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859108077R&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Server+%26+Workstation+Systems-_-N82E16859108077R&gclid=CjwKEAjw7O6vBRDpi7O-8OWSkwESJACNFsgx_fHX5o1wc3GbJ7Ql3zoR2JLZpAxMh17HZ6cgGB8z1BoC9yHw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
<ronoc_work> It plex on 14.04 LTS is one of the VMS on there
<ronoc_work> runs great
<ronoc_work> I have had 4 people streaming off of it at once
<ronoc_work> I did upgrade the disk inside to an SSD, 32GB ram, and put a quad gig pci card in it.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-20
<frogshair> Hello
